# Eurokracy 2014 - presented by Unitronic



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Each year, Eurokracy grows and sets the bar as one of the east coast’s top Euro events of the season. With the attendees bringing more enthusiasm each year, Unitronic is proud to have been involved since its inception.

With a short drive from our headquarters in Laval, right outside of Montreal, the east coast once again descended on Quebec for the event known as Eurokracy.

*Read full article here!*






Riding down from Unitronic headquarters to Napierville Dragway in the early morning gave us the chance to snap some pics of our MK7 GTI. If you look closely, you might be able to see some products currently in the late stages of testing!



















The lines formed quickly and before the gates even opened, the parking lot across the street was already filled to the brim with people vying to get in.










*Read full article here!*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet video


----------



## konstantinakos (Jul 12, 2021)

For those who may be enthusiastic about upcoming events or interested in Napierville Dragway, visit the official page. And check the calendar here:
http://www.napiervilledragway.com/calendrier2006.htm 


domyassignment.pro word pro editor​


----------

